# ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++



## maesox (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo#h ,

einem richtigem Angler u Kunstköderliebhaber fällt es unsagbar schwer,sich von einem Köder zu trennen.

Selbst kaputte,beschädigte oder ausrangierte Stücke kann man nicht einfach weg werfen..jeder einzelne hat seinen Wert,egal ob erfolgreich oder eben weniger!!#c 

Arg am Herzen liegen mir jedoch die "alten Eisen" !

Viele Rätsel stecken in ihnen! Wenn ich meinen alten Blinker anschaue ,stellen sich mir so manche Fragen:


*Wie alt wird er wohl sein ??*

*Wer war davor sein Eigentümer ??*

*War er ein erfolgreicher Verführer ??*

*Wie groß war wohl der größte Fisch,der auf ihn reinfiel ?? usw*


Fragen ,die einem niemand beantworten kann!!

Dies hier soll ein Thread sein,in dem Ihr Euren/Eure alten Lieblingsstücke zur Schau stellen könnt !!

Vielleicht kennt sich der ein oder andere ja besser aus und weiß zu einem Stück ein wenig mehr als der Besizer selbst !!??

Dann fang ich mal einfach an... Hier ein alter Blinker,den ich vor etwa zwölf Jahren beim Blinkern von einem Baum abgehängt habe!! Er sah erst wie ein Blatt aus!!

TL Matze


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Habe vor ca einem Jahr in nem kleinen Angelladen tatsächlich für 1.-€ in ner Ramschkiste nen nagelneuen "Devon" entdeckt...! Keine Ahnung,wo er den ausgegraben hatte...!?

Ansonsten hab ich noch ein paar kleine alte Wobbler und natürlich einiges an altem Eisen...! *g*


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

*Aufi jerkfreak, wir wollen Bilder sehen!!#6 *




Hab auch noch nen "antiken" D.A.M und nen ABU Blinker rumliegen!!

Bilder folgen!!

TL Matze


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hab noch nen fast schon antiken Krautblinker aus tiefsten DDR-Zeiten, den mir mein 65jähriger Angelfreund Didi mal geschenkt hat, da er selbst so gut wie nicht mehr blinkern geht. Das Teil ist garnicht mal schlecht, ich hatte sogar schon damit geangelt und auch zwei, drei Hechtbisse drauf bekommen, die leider nicht hängen blieben, aber immerhin.
Außerdem hab ich mir den kupferfarbenen FZ-Blinker an die Wand gehängt mit dem ich meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen hatte, der ist aber nicht besonders alt, da es erst eineinhalb Jahre her ist. Hatte ihn am selben Tag gekauft, wo ich dann den HEcht gefangen habe.


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hey veit, 

das nenn ich aber mal nen EINSTAND !!!#6 #6 

Schau mal daß Du ein Bild von Deinem alten DDR-Blinker auftreibst!!

Bin echt gespannt wie der aussieht!!!!!!!


TL Matze


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

@ maesox:  Ja werde heute abend eins machen und es dann einstellen.Versprochen!


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



Veit schrieb:


> @ maesox: Ja werde heute abend eins machen und es dann einstellen.Versprochen!


 




Jeppa,bin gespannt#6 #6 #6 

Und ich kram mal meine zwei zu Hause raus und werde sie für den Fototermin schön abstauben!! 



TL Matze



PS: Mein Petri an Dich noch für Deinen schönen Zander!!#6


----------



## Case (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Das ist ein DAM Kill, 30 Gramm. Dürfte auch schon älter sein.

Case


----------



## maesox (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



Case schrieb:


> Das ist ein DAM Kill, 30 Gramm. Dürfte auch schon älter sein.
> 
> Case


 



Servus case#h auf Dich hab ich gewartet!#6 

Die D.A.M Kill Blinker sind echt schon Kult!! 

Das war der erste Blinker den ich als Jungspund-Angler überhaupt gesehen habe!!

Habe auch noch einen inm Barschdekor!! Foto folgt!!!!

TL Matze


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Danke fürs Petri maesox!
Und hier auch das versprochene Bild von "Angelopa" Dietmars Krautblinker.
Früher hat er sich auch selbst Blinker gebaut. Er ist gerade im Urlaub im sonnigen Süden, wenn er zurück ist werde ich ihn aber mal fragen, ob er noch einen von denen hat und ich da mal ein Foto von machen kann. 
Da sind herrliche Geschichten aus seiner Jugend mit verbunden, die er mir immer wieder gerne erzählt: "Damals haben wir immer in Weißenfels an der Saale geangelt. Dort gabs kleine Buhnen und der Gewässerabschnitt hat einem Fischer gehört. Der hat dort jedes Jahr Hechte eingesetzt, die er dann später wieder abgefischt hat. Man durfte eigentlich garnicht auf Raubfischangeln, aber damals gabs nur nur drei, vier andere Angler, die mit mir dort geangelt haben und wir habens natürlich trotzdem auf die Hechte geangelt. Das wäre ein Paradies für dich gewesen, da hättest du wahrscheinlich garnicht wieder nach Hause gewollt. Da waren in fast jeder Buhne mehrere Hechte. Meistens kam gleich beim ersten Wurf einer hinterher, wenn man an eine neue Buhne kam. Ich habe da meistens mit Heintzblinkern geangelt, das war mein Lieblingsköder, aber wir hatten nicht immer welche, also haben wir uns selbst welche gebaut und auch da haben die Hechte drauf gebissen. Ich bin dann immer nach Hause gefahren, wenn ich zwei oder drei Hechte gefangen hatte, aber mein Kumpel aus Leuna ist immer gleich mit nem großen Müllsack gekommen und hat jedesmal so 8 bis 10 Stück geholt. Die Hechte haben alle nach Waschmittel und Chemie geschmeckt, aber damals nach dem Krieg waren wir ja froh wenn wir überhaupt was zu essen hatten."
Ich jedenfalls freue mich immer sehr wenn ich mit Didi gemeinsam Ansitzangeln bin und er bei ner Beißflaute anfängt die alten Geschichten zu erzählen.


----------



## maesox (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Moin Veit,

klasse Geschichte..da will ich auch mal mit!! 
Tja,das waren früher eben auch keine Deppen und keine Engel !!!

Vielen dank für deine Geschichte !!! 

Wenn ich sowas höre bitzelts bei mir ganz gewaltig,weil ich noch nie Buhnenfischen war!! Skandalös eigentlich!!#c 

Dieses Jahr solls wahr werden,weiß nur noch nicht wie und wo!! Shit wenn man sich eben nirgens auskennt.

Hoffe Du bleibst hier dabei und vielleicht bekommst ja noch ein Bild von dem alten Stück!!??#6 



TL Matze


----------



## plattform7 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Ich habe leider keine älteren Blinker mehr hier, von denen ich Paar Fotos schiessen kann, sind mir über die Zeit irgendwie alle "verloren" gegangen...

Angefangen habe ich aber auch mit selbstgebastelten... Die einfachsten Modelle haben wir damals immer aus Ess- und Teelöfeln hergestellt - Stiel einfach abgesägt, 2 Löcher rein und schon ging es los... Die Teile haben gar nicht mal so schlecht gefangen :q


----------



## maesox (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Glaub ich Dir!!

Wollte mir auch mal einen selbst bauen,traute mich aber mit dem Teil nicht ans Wasser!! Mich hätte man damit sicher ausgelacht!!

Das lachen hört aber auch meistens auf,sobald auf manch komisches gefangen wird...und wie sagt man immer so schön:  *gehts nicht gibts nicht!!!*

*Und da ist was dran!! *

TL Matze


----------



## Case (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Das ist ein Finnischer Kuusamo. 
Ein sehr seltsames Teil. Ist paktisch durchsichtig und man kann den Innenaufbau sehen. Hat innenseitig einen Schliff der Spektralfarben erzeugt. 
Im aufgesetzten Glupschauge bewegt sich ein Kügelchen. Echt putzig.
Keine Ahnung wie alt das Ding ist. 

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



> einem richtigem Angler u Kunstköderliebhaber fällt es unsagbar schwer,sich von einem Köder zu trennen.


Prinzipiell schon richtig, aber das trennen vom Köder wird mir immer vom Gewässergrund oder Bäumen am Ufer abgenommen, indem die Teile sich nach entsprechenden Hängern einfach verabschieden - tut mir als sparsamem Schwaben natürlich besonders weh :-((((

Wenn ich überlege was ich inzwischen bei über 30 Jahren Angeln schon an verschiedensten Ködern versenkt habe, da wird mir ganz schwummerig....

Und vor allem was im Laufe der Zeit alles als "allzeit fängige Neuheit" präsentiert wurde und auch wieder verschwand - wie gesagt, meist durch Hänger.

Aus diesem Grunde beschränke ich mich heute zum einen auf Klassiker (weiß man eben dass es funzt) oder auf Gummi (weil so schön variabel und einigermaßen preiswert).

Kann daher leider kein Bild zum Thread beitragen, finde ihn aber ausgesprochen klasse!!

Bin echt mal gespannt was da noch so alles in den Gerätekisten oder im Keller schlummert......


----------



## maesox (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

|good: *thomas9904 und hammer schöner Wobbler case !!!*

So siehts leider eben aus!!! Habe aber gelernt,das ganze positiv zu sehen!! 

Mit jedem unlösbaren Hänger habe ich einen Grund mehr,meinen Besuch beim Angelhändler zu Hause zu rechtfertigen!! 

Wobei ich mich bei alten Ködern wirklich immer mehr scheue, sie einzuhängen!!#c 

Wenn ich daran denke,meinen einzigen INDI zu verlieren wird`s mir schlecht!! bevor ich mit dem angel,muß ich mir einen zweiten besorgen!!  

Ich weiß..total balla...ist aber halt mal so#c 

*Bin auf jedenfall total gespannt ,was ihr noch so alles ausgrabt!!!*



TL Matze


----------



## fantazia (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

hab auch paar sachen gefunden.sorry für die schlechten bilder.

abu kaleva 25gramm
http://img172.*ih.us/img172/7466/abu1qn6.jpg

http://img263.*ih.us/img263/3069/abu2na1.jpg

DAM ??
http://img172.*ih.us/img172/9020/damjd6.jpg

?? ??
http://img144.*ih.us/img144/897/kfisystemfv6.jpg


----------



## fantazia (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

heintz blinker 
http://img244.*ih.us/img244/8620/heintz1xk2.jpg

http://img50.*ih.us/img50/3348/heintz2se6.jpg

spinnex pike 13gramm
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/6125/spinnex1em7.jpg

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/6346/spinnex2lw8.jpg


----------



## Tüdel (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

@ fantazia

Dein letztes Bild zeigt ein Köderfischsystem ;-)

Gruß Tüdel

P.S.: Habe noch ein paar Sachen von meinem Großvater ... Pics folgen


----------



## fantazia (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



Tüdel schrieb:


> @ fantazia
> 
> Dein letztes Bild zeigt ein Köderfischsystem ;-)
> 
> ...


ich weiss.wusste nur hersteller und model nich.die sachen sind glaub ich auch alle von meinem opa.liegen auf jeden fall schon so lange im keller wie ich denken kann:q.benutzt habe ich aber noch garnix von den teilen.sind mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch zu schade dafür.glaub die werden bei mir in der glasvitrine ihren platz finden.


----------



## jerkfreak (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Wie es sich für solch altes Gerät auch gehört...!!! Würde meine alten Geräte NIE wieder aus der Vitrine nehmen um damit fischen zu gehen...! Dann fang ich lieber nix, als das Risiko einzugehn, eins der alten Teile zu verlieren...!


----------



## fantazia (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

hmm niemand mehr paar alte sachen im keller?
schade


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



fantazia schrieb:


> hmm niemand mehr paar alte sachen im keller?
> schade


 
Dochdoch, habe gestern das alte Angelzeug meines Vaters gefunden (was davon übrig war...). 
Ich knipse die alten Blinker morgen und versuch dann mal die Pics hier einzustellen. 
Nur Blinker oder auch sonstiges Köderzeug?? 

Beste Grüße Q.

P.S.: Kannst du mal Strompost schicken, wie ich hier Pics einstellen kann?


----------



## fantazia (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

ich lade die bilder immer hier hoch

http://*ih.us/


dann gehste wenn du nen beitrag erstellst auf den gelben kasten(grafik einfügen)und gibst dort den direkt link zum pic ein.


----------



## maesox (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Super daß Ihr noch hier in diesem Thread ab u an vorbei schaut #6 #6 #6 

Stelle diese Woche wenns klappt meinen alten D.A.M Killer und ABU Ellips Blinker rein!! Bin gespannt,was Ihr dazu meint!!


TL Matze


----------



## Case (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Mein allererster Wobbler. Gekauft vor ca. 30 Jahren.

Case


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Diesen Wobbler haben mein Vater und ich am Flussufer des Nissan in Schweden gefunden. Anno 1980. Haken und Federn haben wir neu angebracht.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Und hier noch zwei Blinker. Beide so um die 30 Jahre alt, wobei ich den unteren immer noch benutze 
Guter, alter Toby halt...


----------



## maesox (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Woooooooow !!!!!!!! Mensch,da fang ich bereits heut morgen wieder `s  staunen an!!!!
Was für schöne Stücke,die Ihr da abgelichtet habt!!!#6 



@case

Könnt mir heut noch in den Poppes beissen,daß ich damals,mit acht Jahren etwa,meinen ersten Wobbler,der letztenendes kaputt war,weggeworfen habe!!!
War in etwa das selbe Modell wie Deiner auf dem Bild..das war ein D.A.M Wobbler...man,man #q 



@Quetzalcoatl

Jetzt hats ja mit dem einstellen doch geklappt!!!!#6 


Zu Deinen Abu Modellen kann ich Dir nur raten,daß Du aufpassen solltest,sie nicht zu verlieren!!!!
Der "TOBY" ist der Hammer!!!!!!!#6 #6 



*Vielen Dank Euch Allen für die schönen Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Muß jetzt auch schauen,daß ich meine reingestellt bekomme!!!!
Was für welche sag ich noch nicht!!  ...Ihr werdets sehen!!




TL Matze


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



maesox schrieb:


> Woooooooow !!!!!!!! Mensch,da fang ich bereits heut morgen wieder `s staunen an!!!!
> Was für schöne Stücke,die Ihr da abgelichtet habt!!!#6
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wir warten... 

Ich finde die Idee für diesen Thread übrigens klasse. Wäre schön, wenn noch mehr Boardies "altes Eisen" zeigen würden. 

Beste Grüße vom Q.


----------



## Lachsy (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

habe auch was, aus dem köderkasten vom meinem papa. Hat er wohl nie gefischt.

ob die Tobys alt sind, weis ich nicht, weis nur das er seit jahren keine Pilker oder sonstiges gekauft hat.

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/6447/p1110857tx8.jpg


----------



## maesox (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Servus Lachsy #h ,

Ja,ist manchmal wirklich schwer zu sagen!!#c 

Der Heintz-Blinker hat bestimmt schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel und die Anderen sind,wenn sie nicht alt sind,jedenfalls ganz schmucke Stücke,die man nicht jeden Tag vor die Augen bekommt!! #6    Schöne Bilder!!!!!!!


TL und viele Grüße

Matze


----------



## KHof (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo Alteisenfans!

Bin endlich dazu gekommen ein paar seltsame Teile bei mir zu photographieren!

Den Big S vario: Undicht, läuft nicht ist aber Kult!
der Droppen Duo hab ich aus dem kangurfiup kua auf Grönland gezogen. Mit einer so seltsamen Herkunft fischt man nicht mehr.
Und ein Lille Öringen von Abu. Der ist noch Made in Sweden aber dabei der untauglichste Forellenblinker den ich je gesehen habe. Mein Kollege fing damit die erste Satzforelle nachdem er seinen mit dem Hammer breit gehauen hatte!

Klaus


----------



## KHof (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

.....und noch einen:

ABU Facette in 12 Gramm. Über dieses Ding weiß ich sonst gar nichts, habe Ihn auf einem schwedischen Flohmarkt gekauft und gleich in die Vitrine verfrachtet.

Klaus


----------



## Case (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Mal was verblüffendes.

Dem oberen Wobbler hab ich vor 30 Jahren die Schaufel abgebrochen, und seitdem hängt der ausgeschlachtet  im Regal.

Den unteren Wobbler hab ich letztes Jahr bei ALDI im Set gekauft.

Case


----------



## maesox (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

So Leutz,jetzt hats endlich geklappt 


Hier mein alter *ABU ELLIPS 28gr,11cm *und dazu einen 

kleinen *D.A.M CATCH 10gr,5cm* !!!!!!!

Glaube die können mit halten..besonders der ABU ELLIPS 


Gruß Matze


----------



## Case (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Feine Teile alle zusammen. 
Ich kann leider nix mehr bieten. Meine anderen " alten Eisen " hängen irgendwo in Bächen, Flüssen und Seen. Wär' aber schön wenn noch paar Leute was in Ihren Kisten finden würden.

Case


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hier habe ich mal ein paar Fotos meiner alten DAM-Pilker 100 und 150 gr. schon mit Loch für Knicklicht!


----------



## maesox (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

@ossipeter

Starke Sammlung!!!!!#6 

Wie viele Jahre haben die auf dem Buckel?????




Gruß Matze


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Ich denke so 25 -30 Jahre. Habe sie geschenkt bekommen! Werde mal in Kvenvaer einen Test durchführen, ob sie auch fängig sind.


----------



## maesox (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Jeppa,hab Euch nochmal was!!!!! 


Einen:


*ABU TERMINATOR COAST 20gr SARDINE OV* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Weiß nicht genau wie alt der ist,hat aber sicher ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel und sieht zudem "hammer echt" aus!!!

Weiß nicht so recht was ich mit dem machen soll,wär aber sicher auch für Barsch u Hecht interessant!!!!

Vielleicht kennt den ja jemand von Euch und kann mir mehr über diesen,wie ich finde,sehr interessanten Spinnköder sagen!!??
Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt!!!!!


TL Matze


----------



## fantazia (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

is das nen blinker oder art wobbler?


----------



## maesox (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Ich sag mal eine Art Spöket in Natura. Sieht genial aus!!!!!!


----------



## Lachsy (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

habe auch noch wat in der pilkerkiste von meinem vater gefunden.

ein handmade eisele pilker, alter K.A
und ein shakespeare pilker

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/3608/p1120100rd0.jpg


----------



## maesox (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

@Lachsy

Gut wenn man nen Dad hat der so große Kisten besaß!!! 

Schöne Stücke!! Was da wohl schon alles so dran hing!!??????



TL Matze


----------



## fantazia (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



maesox schrieb:


> @Lachsy
> 
> Gut wenn man nen Dad hat der so große Kisten besaß!!!
> 
> ...


so wie die aussehen wurden die selten bis garnich gefischt finde ich.


----------



## Lachsy (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



maesox schrieb:


> @Lachsy
> 
> Gut wenn man nen Dad hat der so große Kisten besaß!!!
> 
> ...



Matze kann ich dir sagen, Dorsche . Da er meist auf Dorsch und Makrelen geanget hat.


----------



## maesox (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

@fantazia

Wer weiß ............ 



Mal sehen,vielleicht pack ich den ABU Terminator doch mal irgendwann aus und setzt ihn ein..der reizt mich irgendwie!!!|rolleyes 


TL Matze


----------



## fantazia (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



maesox schrieb:


> @fantazia
> 
> Wer weiß ............
> 
> ...


der is doch viel zu schade zum fischen:l
wenn der abreißt würd ich mich tot ärgern:c


----------



## Lachsy (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



fantazia schrieb:


> so wie die aussehen wurden die selten bis garnich gefischt finde ich.



stimmt, es sind sogar noch pilker aus norwegen vorhanden, die noch eingepackt sind.

ein paar andere pilker sehn dafür mitgenommen aus 
er hat sie mir gegeben um sie zu verkaufen oder einzuschmelzen. Da er nicht mehr auf Dorsch und makrele angelt.


----------



## maesox (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Mei Dad hatte eindeutig das falsche Hobby!!!!!:c


----------



## j4ni (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Aus "Opas Schatztruhe": Der Bleikopfspinner setzt sich aus einem Spinnerblatt von Rublex und einem Bleikopf von Voblex zusammen.
http://img206.*ih.us/img206/4669/jenson1ro5.th.jpghttp://img405.*ih.us/img405/1461/jenson2ci2.th.jpghttp://img405.*ih.us/img405/628/spinner1fv4.th.jpghttp://img152.*ih.us/img152/8725/spinner2ci5.th.jpghttp://img177.*ih.us/img177/8986/alleyd9.th.jpg


----------



## maesox (6. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

@j4ni


Uuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## maesox (21. März 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hab nochmal was gefunden!!!!! 

Weiter oben im Thread hab ich Euch den D.A.M Catch 10gr abgelichtet.

Hier ist quasi sein großer Bruder mit satten 10cm u 40gr im Barschdesign !!!!!#6 


maesox


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hat mal jemand mit dem

Bagley ET 3 gefischt? Vor mehr als 25 Jahren hat der ganz gut abgeräumt.

Und hier ein alter Barschkiller

DAM Bleikopfspinner






Wenn der Wurf gelang, sprich kein verheddern auftrat, dann gabs oft einen Fisch.

Und der DAM Wackelschwanz darf natürlich auch nicht hier fehlen:


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

UUUUUUiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!! Das sind wirklich echte Klassiker!Super!!#6

Und damit kommst du jetzt erst????!!!!! SKANDAAAL!!




TL maesox


PSRapfenRanger,hast die Abu Sardine gesehen?? Die meinte ich!!


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Habe zu Hause bestimmt noch so einiges.

auf die schnelle


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

...dann raus damit,wir warten!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Muß ja erst mal zu Hause sein!!

Die Sardine scheint mir (Betonung liegt auf mir) nicht so geeignet für die Rapfenpirsch zu sein, bzw. ich fische mit anderen Ködern lieber.


----------



## Rocky Coast (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo Maesox,

Dein ABU Terminator "Sardine" ist nicht ganz so alt, aber dafür wirklich wunderschön! Es gibt den auch noch im aktuellen ABU-Programm in zwei Farbvarianten, wurde aber umbenannt in Tormentor Coast. Vermute mal, daß es sich dabei um so eine namensrechtliche Geschichte gehandelt hat.
Das tolle Teil ist , wie der Name schon sagt, für das Küstenspinnfischen entwickelt worden, kam aber bei vielen Meerforellenspezis wegen der sehr verhaltenen Aktion nicht gut an.Interessanterweise habe ich aber auch einen Mefoangler kennengelernt, der gerade auf diesen Köder absolut schwört!
Ist auf jeden Fall an der Nordsee auf Wolfsbarsch ein Bringer,habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen.
Auch auf Rapfen sicher gute Fangchancen, habe selbst noch ein paar von den Schätzchen, werde es demnächst mit denen probieren!
Toller Thread, bin gespannt, was da sonst noch so alles an schönen alten Ködern zum Vorschein kommt!


----------



## maesox (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Inererssant @Rocky Coast !!!!#6

Vielen Dank für die Info!!! Hoffe du bleibst hier dabei!!!#6#6




TL maesox


----------



## Rocky Coast (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo Maesox,

hier werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei bleiben!
Stelle die nächsten Tage auch mal Fotos einiger älterer Kunstköder ein, die mir mittlerweile zu Schade zum fischen sind .

Bis bald


----------



## maesox (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Wir sind gespannt @Rocky Coast,Super!!!#6#6#6

TL maesox


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo, #h
hier auch "Schätzchen" von mir, die mir zum Angeln zu schade sind.
Kriege das mit dem Einstellen der Fotos nicht so richtig hin, so das ich die Köder einzeln posten muß.
ABU Plankton Favorit, Schweden
Stammt aus Anfang bis Mitte der siebziger Jahre und wurde vor allem auf Hecht und Lachs eingesetzt. Läßt sich weit werfen, läuft relativ tief.Ist meines Wissens schon in den achtziger Jahren nicht mehr im ABU Programm erschienen.


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Jetzt der legendäre ABU HI-LO, Schweden, in der vorliegenden Farbe nur Anfang bis Mitte der Siebziger. Das patentierte System mit der verstellbaren Schaufel ist bestimmt den meisten bekannt: Je nach Schaufelstellung läuft der Köder hoch bis tief, sehr intensiv bis verhalten. Auf Hecht ein absoluter Bringer, in kleineren Größen auch auf Zander, Barsch und Forelle klasse.
Den Köder gibt es auch noch im aktuellen ABU Programm und wird wohl auch noch in vielen Jahren zumindest bei den Hechtanglern einen festen Platz in den Taschen der Hechtangler haben.Die damaligen Farben und die erstklassige Verarbeitung sind einzigartig !

:l


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

:vik:Juhu, habe das mit den Fotos jetzt wohl kapiert !


1000590+1000591 / ABU Flipper:

Kleines, im ersten Moment unscheinbares Teil aus Schweden. Stammt aus dem Jahr 1973 und wurde vor allem beim Eisangeln in den skandinavischen Ländern eingesetzt. Eine Art Mini- Balancepilker zum Barschfang, der kleine rote Büschel am Haken war serienmäßig. Vollführt beim Absinken interessante, fängige Kreisbewegungen.


1000592+1000603 /ABU Mörtblänk:

Kleiner, nur sieben Gramm schwerer Barsch- und Forellenblinker aus der schwedischen Angelgeräteschmiede.Stammt aus der ersten Hälfte der siebziger Jahre. Gab es auch noch viel später, aber nur in hohen Wurfgewichten von zwanzig Gramm und mehr.
In der vorliegenden Ausführung selten. Läuft lebendig, mittlerweile aber bei mir in verdienter Kuschelrente.



1000595 / DAM Mausblinker:

Habe diesen deutschen Blinker von einem sehr netten alten Petrijünger geschenkt bekommem. Soll an Tagen, an denen gar nichts läuft, oft noch die letzte Rettung sein. Uriges Teil, sieht von unten gegen das Licht betrachtet richtig unheimlich ausunkle Silhouette, leuchtende blutrote Augen. Originell und zum Angeln viel zu schade! Alter ist mir unbekannt, vermute aber auch siebziger Jahre. Die DAM hatte auch noch einen Mauswobbler damals im Programm und war zusammen mit ABU aus Schweden der innovativste Angelgerätehersteller überhaupt. 

Hoffe, die Köder haben Euch gefallen. Hoffe außerdem, dass sich auch noch einige weitere Angler und Ködersammler hier beteiligen und einige Leckerbissen Ihrer Kunstköder in Rente preisgeben.Bis bald#h


----------



## j4ni (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

wow! Super Teile Rocky! Ich muss zu wenn ich am WE "zu Hause" bin auch mal schauen was ich noch finde.


----------



## maesox (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Das ist echt der Knaller was ihr alles ausgegraben habt!!!#6#6

Weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bin gespannt was ihr sonst noch so findet!





TL maesox


----------



## Hooked (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Moin! 
Meine alten Angelsachen (und die meines Opas,Vaters und Onkels) sind alle auf der Müllkippe gelandet. Vor ca.7-8 Jahren, als ich zuhause auszog. Wir hatten die Whg. schon leer geräumt und lagerten unsere restlichen Sachen, welche später abgeholt werden sollten, in der Garage. 
Es kam wie es kommen mußte und ich hatte am Tag der Abholung keine Zeit.
Hatte zu der Zeit schon ca. 3 Jahre nicht mehr richtig geangelt (so zw. 16-19 Jahren hatte ich halt andere Sachen im Kopf).  
Ein Jahr nach dem Ausräumen der Garage, als ich wieder angeln wollte, fiel mir auf das mein Tackle nicht Auffindbar war. Hab dann die Keller meiner gesamten Familie durchsucht, bis meine Mutter mir so ganz nebenbei sagte das meine Sachen Höchstwahrscheinlich auf der Müllkippe gelandet waren, da ich mich ja schon so lange nicht mehr fürs Angeln interessiert hätte und "das alte Zeug , bla bla!!" :r  |krach:  #q #q #q
Ich darf und will heute auch eigenlich garnicht mehr daran denken. Aber jetzt wo ich diesen Thread gefunden habe, kams wieder hoch. :v
Was da noch für Schätzchen dabei gewesen wären. 
Alles für Nüsse!!! Auf der Kippe oder bei einem glücklichen Schrottplatz Mitarbeiter. 
Naja, einen schönen alten angelaufenen Spinner aus Schweden,beim Schleppen gefangen. Welchen ich poliert und neu zusammengesetzt hatte, habe ich vor 2-3 Monaten im Kanal abgerissen. Schande!!
Alle anderen alten Dinger hängen auch in irgend welchen Gewässern. :c
Das wars dann von mir. Werde erstmal nur weiterlesen falls dieser Thread neu belebt wird.
Bis dann, Petri... |wavey:


----------



## Hooked (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Achso, hab da noch was zu Deinem Terminator Küsten-Blink-Wobbel. Die Terminator Serie ist nicht all zu alt. Ich denke so max. 3-5Jahre. 
Es gab da wohl wirklich so eine Art Rechtsstreit wegen des Namens "Terminator" (Arnie´s Filmchen). Diese Serie wurde dann vor (ich glaube) 2Jahren in "Tormentor" umbenannt. Kennst Du bestimmt, die die heute mit der "Fanggaranie" Werbung machen. Auf jeden Fall könnte der Terminator später
schon etwas an Wertsteigerung erfahren, halt wegen des Namens.
Habe übrigens noch einen "Terminator"-Wobbler(2Tlg.).
Die alten Hi-Lo Wobbler die hier einige haben sind auch wahre Schätze. Erkannt man übrigens nicht nur an den Farben sondern am dritten Drilling...


----------



## j4ni (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

mh muss zu hause mal schauen wieviele drillinge mein hi-los so haben  wenn's drei oder mehr sind dann gibts nen Photo für ecuh


----------



## maesox (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

@Hooked


Vielen Dank für Deine Info!!!!#6Der schwimmende Arni sieht aber dennoch irgendwie kultig aus

Das mit den Sachen deines Opi`s ist echt dumm gelaufen!!! Anhand dieses Desasters gehen hier bestimmt mind. 3 Seiten dieses Fred`s flöten:c:c !!!



@j4ni

Also Meister,dann schau mal genau nach und zähle die Drillinge deiner HI-LO`s !!!!! Ansonsten gibs "Altes Eisen Verbot" wie für meinen Terminator!!|supergri



Bin gespannt was noch alles hier eintrudelt!!!!!#h#6


----------



## Hooked (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Ich fische meinen Terminator auch "eigentlich" nicht mehr. Das gleiche Teil (in einer etwas anderen Farbe) hat mir nach Neukauf und der ersten Wasserberührung, in 3 sekunden den ersten Hecht gebracht. Hängt jetzt leider mit einem seiner Wobbel-Kollegen an einer Boje!!!:c
Genau da hat der (auch von mir) so hoch gelobte Wobblerretter erstmals versagt.
Nehme den, den ich jetzt noch habe, zwar öfter mal mit ans Wasser. Kommt dann aber meißt nur bei totaler Beißflaute mit HängerUNträchtigem Gewässerabschnitt zum Einsatz. 
Will ihn immer ganz zu hause lassen, aber kann nicht immer!!!|uhoh:


----------



## fantazia (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Hallo, #h
> hier auch "Schätzchen" von mir, die mir zum Angeln zu schade sind.
> Kriege das mit dem Einstellen der Fotos nicht so richtig hin, so das ich die Köder einzeln posten muß.
> ABU Plankton Favorit, Schweden
> Stammt aus Anfang bis Mitte der siebziger Jahre und wurde vor allem auf Hecht und Lachs eingesetzt. Läßt sich weit werfen, läuft relativ tief.Ist meines Wissens schon in den achtziger Jahren nicht mehr im ABU Programm erschienen.


der sieht ja fast wie mein abu kaleva aus 

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/7466/abu1qn6.jpg


----------



## maesox (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Glaube sowas in der Art habe ich zu Hause auch noch rumliegen...muß mal schleunigst schauen!!!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Rocky Coast (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo fantazia,
Kaleva und Plankton Favorit haben wirklich ähnliche Form.
Werde mal in meinen alten ABU Katalogen nachsuchen, ob ich den dort irgendwo finden und was über das Alter sagen kann.

Ist auf jeden Fall toll, das der Thread endlich wiederbelebt wurde !#6

#h


----------



## maesox (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Ist auf jeden Fall toll, das der Thread endlich wiederbelebt wurde !#6

#h[/quote]




Danke,find ich auch!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6

Schau mal bitte nach!! Das würde mich auch interessieren wie viel Jahre die auf dem Buckel haben!!!!


----------



## Rocky Coast (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo,
der Abu Kaleva von Fantazia stammt aus den siebziger Jahren.
Meine Sammlung von Abu Katalogen ist leider unvollständig, konnte den Kaleva aber das erste Mal im Katalog von 1976 entdecken.
Er wird angegeben als Blinker mit Tropfenform und seine Aktion als "stechendes" Schaukeln beschrieben.Zumindest in Schweden gab es den Kaleva damals in 7, 12, 18 und 25 Gramm, die verfügbaren Farben waren 
Silber, Zebra(Schwarz mit goldenen Streifen), BGL(blaues Weißfischdekor)
und YP(grüngoldfarbenes Barschdekor).
Als Zielfische dieses Blinkers wurden Hecht, Lachs und Zander(!) angegeben.


----------



## Hai2 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

hey leute,
muss dashier nocheinmal hochholen, denn ich war vorletzte woche in schweden und habe dort in einem schilfhalm eine pose hängen sehen. Da ich geflecht mit hoher tragkraft auf der rolle hatte dachte ich mir es wird kein problem sein den halm aus dem wasser zu holen...gesagt getan der zweite wurf saß perfekt und ich zog den Halm zu mir ran. Bevor ich ihn aus dem wasser zog sah ich etwas blinken. An Land sah ich dann das sich ca 40cm unter der Pose ein Blinker verfangen hatte. Bei genauerem Betrachten fiel auf das es sich um die selbe schnur handelte...0,25 mono in gelb. Naja hat man wohl versucht die pose zu retten oder umgekehrt. Auf jeden Fall baumelte dort ein ABU Facette 12g in kupfer. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob der köder antik, wertvoll, selten etc ist, da ich beim googlen nur auf eine versteigerung des blinkers in silber gestossen bin. Da mein schwedisch aber nicht umbedingt gut ist und der Preis mit 160 Kronen sehr hoch erscheint weiß ich nicht ob es sich vielleicht um einen 5er-Pack oder ähnliches handelt... wisst ihr was zu den köder???
Danke im vorraus!

P.S.: Es wurde schon mal ein abu facette gepostet aber da kamen keine informationen. Meiner hat keine reflexfolie und es sieht auch nicht so aus als wäre schon mal eine drauf gewesen. Der schriftzug ist beim mir auf der gewölbten seite also genau auf der anderen, als bei der vorherigen posting (seite 3). Kann es sich um eine kopie handeln??


----------



## fingers (26. August 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

*@ all:*

*kennt oder hat noch irgendwer das köderfischsystem mit bleikopf und anbei ein blei-skelett, dass vorne am kopf eine schlaufe hat wo dann die stahlseide mit drilling befestigt wird !? |kopfkrat*
*sieht so aus wie das WIKAM system.*
*hier ein link davon:*

*http://www.akm-angelgeraete.de/details.php?image_id=1301&sessionid=1129c615105a4ea1ee01f96ed51a0d29*

*aber eben ein skelett statt der spiralenbürste *

*fingers gruß*


----------



## Rocky Coast (1. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo Hai 2, 
habe jetzt erst Deinen Beitrag über den ABU Blinker "Facette" gelesen, ist mir vorher irgendwie dadurch gegangen.
Glückwunsch zum " Fang " dieses Blinkers !
Stammt aus Anfang der achtziger Jahre, Produktion wurde nach nur wenigen Jahren eingestellt.
Habe diesen Blinker leider nie gefischt, kann zur Fängigkeit nichts sagen. Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Köder, mit seiner Rautenform und der Abkantung etwas besonderes.
Gehe davon aus, das Du bei eingestanztem ABU- Schriftzug ein Original erwischt hast. Kenne diesen Köder nur mit dem Schriftzug auf der Außenseite.

Schönes Teil, zum Fischen viel zu schade !


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch noch ein paar Schmuckstücke, welche ich aus meinen Anfangszeiten aufbewahrt habe.
Das Alter dürfte so zwischen 25 und 30 Jahren liegen.

Oben links - Gummifisch Marke DDR
daneben ein Wobbler bei welchem mir irgendwann die Schaufel abbrach, ich jedoch nie etwas fing. Das besondere hier war, dass man die Schaufel unterschiedlich einrasten konnte und somit die Lauftiefe steuerte...
Unten links der gute Z-Blinker, welchen ich auch heute noch manchmal nehme (wenn garnichts geht) und daneben ein Bleikopfspinner.







Einige andere Teile hängen, wie von anderen schon erwähnt, in diversen Büschen, Bäumen oder auf dem Grund der Talsperren und Flüsse.


----------



## Case (2. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Geile Teile.#6

Warum sind denn an den beiden Oberen nur Zwillingshaken dran.|kopfkrat

Lag das an der Mangelwirtschaft der DDR.?

Sorry 

Case


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



Case schrieb:


> Geile Teile.#6
> 
> Warum sind denn an den beiden Oberen nur Zwillingshaken dran.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Gut möglich, vielleicht waren ja bei Solidor die Rohstoffe ausgegangen  und somit reichte es für den dritten Schenkel nicht...
Aber trotz Mangel, wir fingen auch unsere Fische #h
mit RilehRex, Germina Vollglas und Zwillingshaken.
Ein Umstand, welcher heutzutage jedoch schnell in Vergessenheit gerät.
Im Übrigen fische ich auf Forellen nur mit Zwilling am Spinner, der Dritte wird einfach abgezwickt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Im Übrigen fische ich auf Forellen nur mit Zwilling am Spinner, der Dritte wird einfach abgezwickt.


Was ist der Vorteil, Erfahrungen? |wavey:

Mit Drilling bekomme ich eine freche Forelle zumindest auch von außen gehakt, da nützt ihr der freche blitzartige Zupfer recht wenig wenn die ganze Montage auf optimal anhaken ausgelegt ist. (Und bei Pfannfisch ohne jede untermaßige im Wasser ist das recht egal ob von innen nach außen oder außen nach innen).
Oft sind die Drillinge aber einfach zu groß, oder?


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist der Vorteil, Erfahrungen? |wavey:
> 
> Oft sind die Drillinge aber einfach zu groß, oder?


 
Es ist ganz einfach schonender wenn man, wie an meinem Hausgewässer, BaFo und ReFo um die 25cm in größeren Stückzahlen fängt. Die "Pfannfische" um die 35-40 werden auch mit Zwilling gut gehakt.
Zum anderen sind mir die Drillinge auch zu groß, wie Du schon erwähntest. Selbst die von mir verwendeten Mepps Agila 00 und 0 bilden da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## maesox (3. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Die oberen Zwei sind ja wirklich besonders aussergewöhnlich!!!!!!!! Klasse!#6#6#6#6
Hätte gar nicht gedacht,daß die schon so viele Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.

Interessant welch tolle Köder ihr immer wieder ausgrabt!!!!!!!!!!!|bigeyes


----------



## dramone (8. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

www.antiquelures.com

schätzchen zum anschauen oder evtl. sogar zum kaufen/verkaufen...


----------



## Berger (19. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,777/

Ne ganze Menge Infos für Liebhaber von alten Kunstködern!


----------



## maesox (19. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

....Habe den Bericht  schon mit Genuß gelesen!!!

...wenn man die Zeiten mit jetzt vergleicht (Ködertechnisch) !!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Berger (19. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Oder auch hier - für richtige Freaks...|uhoh:

http://www.altes-angelgeraet.de/


----------



## dramone (26. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

hab ich gerade online gefunden...

*12. Europäische Messe für antikes Angelgerät *

Sammler und Jäger von antikem Fischereigerät aufgepasst. In Holland gibt es am 27. Oktober viel reizvolle Beute.

Diese Veranstaltung in Holland geniesst einen ausgezeichneten Ruf unter Sammlern und Fans von antiken Fischereigeräten. Am 27. Oktober findet sie wieder im Hotel Eindhoven in Eindhoven statt. Über hundert Tische mit interessanten und raren Produkten aus 150 Jahren Sportfischerei von Kunstködern bis zu Kunstdrucken laden ein zum Schauen, Fachsimpeln und Kaufen. Die Ausstellung dauert von 10 bis 15 Uhr. Mehr Information bei Herman Verswijveren, Bemstraat 38, 4341 Arnemuiden, Tel. 0031/118 615 818.


----------



## maesox (26. September 2007)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Wenns nur nicht so weit wäre!!!!!!:c


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hole hiermit diesen Thread auch mal wieder aus der "Versenkung"!!

Der Grund hierfür sind "Neue" *Alte Eisen*, die ab jetzt ihren Ruhestand bei mir aussitzen!!

Hier mal die guten Stücke in Farbe:










d











Dem ein oder anderen hier kommen diese Stücke sicher bekannt vor!!??#h


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## entspannt (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Schönes Thema, werde später auchmal schauen was ich noch an Alteisen habe


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Hallo,

finde ich auch und es wäre schön wenn nicht nur du das machen würdest!!!#6
Bin gespannt was hier noch alles an "altem Eisen" gezeigt wird!!#h



TL
Matze


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: ++Altes Eisen im Ruhestand++*

Ich muß auch mal schauen ob und was ich noch habe, kann aber sein das einiges rausgeflogen ist|rolleyes
Zum Teil waren es aber recht interessante Konstruktionen#6


----------

